# Black People music/idk just help lol....



## student (Nov 23, 2008)

ok im high and i just realized rasta isnt just cuting it anymore and hardcore music is way to trippy pink floyd is too familar and then a guy i was smokin with pulls out a lil ipod thing and black people music and electic stuff comes out i was like this is awsome 

so i need help finding good like rap/stuff i guess to listen to high or about weeed


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2008)

Search Tupac, The Nororious B.I.G., Ice Cube, Snopp Dogg, The Game, Dr. Dre,


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 23, 2008)

I like outkast and tupac.. try i'll call before I come and I like the way you move..


----------



## student (Nov 23, 2008)

thank i need all the help i can get and hea feal free to have limewire pro on me just type in my email address into the limewire pro i already bought it box and you wil have lime wire pro free for like a year  [email protected]


----------



## Cannabox (Nov 23, 2008)

chronic album by dre/snoop is a classic.


----------



## Shift (Nov 23, 2008)

Outkast is the most enjoyable to me. Nothing like that Spottieoddiedopalicious angel.


----------



## Therion (Nov 24, 2008)

Fuck that stupid rap shit.

Listen to you some oldschool Run DMC and get some of those positive morals back in your music....


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 25, 2008)

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4154338/Ratatat__Classics_and_Ratatat

Get it.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 26, 2008)

try alittle souk music too man.. like some Teddy Pendergrass, Marvin Gaye, Al Green (Al Green is the hsit), Baryy white, Isaac Hayes...you may enjoy it.. you may not.. but atleats you can say you heard it


----------



## 420love (Nov 26, 2008)

try viva la vida


----------



## growwwww (Nov 27, 2008)

Stetsasonic, run dmc, eric b and rakim, big daddy kane, dj format, mc abdominal.

Get some old skool into yo blood does the soul goodness!


----------



## ganjaman13 (Nov 27, 2008)

how about some nice soothing bodycount tunes


----------



## BITCHIMME (Nov 29, 2008)

JONNY CROOK

myspace.com/jonnycrook


----------



## (-)_(-) (Nov 29, 2008)

....black ppl music?

cmon man is it so hard to say hip hop


----------



## haveacigar91 (Nov 29, 2008)

old lil wayne


----------



## dannyking (Nov 29, 2008)

Beastie Boys!!!!


----------



## trichopath (Nov 29, 2008)

^^^^^^^^


----------



## ddot773 (Nov 29, 2008)

black people music? I never heard of a genre called black people music. try rhythm and blues, blues, rap, hip hop, soul, dusties, etc


----------



## saynotothebs (Nov 29, 2008)

i dont know of any black people music glad we wasnt in the street and you asked me that...i would put your head in your boys ass...


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 29, 2008)

haha its not his fault he dont kno any better, i mean what is the black population on RIU besides me and mane? haha


----------



## saynotothebs (Nov 29, 2008)

im black...but i guess i got to excuse the ignorance he is from alabama...


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 29, 2008)

haha well thats 3 of us


----------



## saynotothebs (Nov 29, 2008)

yea i been following your grow...i cant wait till spring hit, cause im planting like five different spots outside this year...


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 29, 2008)

Yea i want to go outdoor too, my homies mom has her medical card, he grew one in his back yard 2 summers ago, got 32 grams dry


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knx41y2VNiE


----------



## blakkmask (Nov 30, 2008)

im black. pretty sure its more, race never really comes up in convo on RIU


----------



## blakkmask (Nov 30, 2008)

we should start an African American Growers Sub-Forum, lol....but seriously, we should


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

haha idk bout that


----------



## clovergs99 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm black too


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 30, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1660716]Search Tupac, The Nororious B.I.G., Ice Cube, Snopp Dogg, The Game, Dr. Dre,[/quote]

hell yeah! this is the best stuff to smoke to


----------



## FLoJo (Nov 30, 2008)

well its not rap, but tv on the radio is 3 black dudes and a white dude from brooklyn, they are like electro and rock i donno... pretty cool and they have some badass chillin smokin songs... i HIGHLY reccomend checking em out haha
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4N31oFeinFY
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GUB1xSAAADk


----------



## dannyking (Nov 30, 2008)

[youtube]-sbqIyeed4g[/youtube]
[youtube]GDS83yrM30Y[/youtube]
[youtube]3F-Rsx4o7TA[/youtube]


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 30, 2008)

FLoJo said:


> well its not rap, but tv on the radio is 3 black dudes and a white dude from brooklyn, they are like electro and rock i donno... pretty cool and they have some badass chillin smokin songs... i HIGHLY reccomend checking em out haha
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=4N31oFeinFY
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=GUB1xSAAADk


i like you! didn't think there was anyone on here with the same kinda taste


----------



## sandmonkey (Nov 30, 2008)

Listen to some REAL hip-hop. It's all about the underground!

check out:

Jedi Mind Tricks
Army of the Pharaohs
Outerspace
Chief Kamachi
Killah Priest
Immortal Technique 
Reef the Lost Cause
Doap Nixon
Apathy
King Syze
Randam Luck
Brooklyn Academy (esp. Block McCloud)
East Coast Avengers
Snowgoons
Doujah Raze

once you go underground, there's no return...


----------



## dannyking (Nov 30, 2008)

oh yeah and dont forget some soulja boy. man he rocks.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

wtf, you trippin


----------



## Cr8z13 (Nov 30, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> try alittle souk music too man.. like some Teddy Pendergrass, Marvin Gaye, Al Green (Al Green is the hsit), Baryy white, Isaac Hayes...you may enjoy it.. you may not.. but atleats you can say you heard it


^^^Now _that's_ what I'm talking about. My favorites are Earth Wind & Fire, Average White Band(even though they're white), Maze: Featuring Frankie Beverly, The Isley Brothers and Rick James.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 30, 2008)

Listen to That new Luda
Theater of Mind


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Listen to That new Luda
> Theater of Mind


was just listenin to his new album wit my sisters boyfriend, shit is pretty good, Luda is sic as fuc


----------



## KushKing949 (Nov 30, 2008)

tech n9ne.....


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

haha i hate tech n9ne


----------



## blakkmask (Nov 30, 2008)

sandmonkey said:


> Listen to some REAL hip-hop. It's all about the underground!
> 
> check out:
> 
> ...


 DUDE, WENT TO YOUTUBE......IM AM FUCKING HOOKED.....R.A. THE RUGGED MAN.....WHAAAAAAATTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!

thanx for puttin me on to it


----------



## MediMaryUser (Nov 30, 2008)

did anyone watch the video i posted on here??

*Suga Free*

Whatcha gonna do?
Do you wanna get out?
Whatcha gonna do? (Baby)
Do you wanna get out? (Tell Me)
Whatcha gonna do?
Do you wanna get out?
Whatcha gonna do?
Do you wanna get out?

I'd rather give you my bitch (Pay Attention)
I'd rather give you my bitch
I'd rather give you my bitch then to let you breathe... 
on my last bit of indo smoke
I'd rather give you my bitch... Tonight!
You wanna hit my joint but I'd rather let you fuck my bitch
Suck her tits and she'll suck yo dick
And sense 1 mans trash is another mans treasure
You gets... no part of my weed but you can have my bitch Heather

Like every other bitch I get
I'd rather give you my bitch, my whole bitch, and nothing but my bitch
Cause anybody that can bleed for 5 days and don't die
Plus develop an attitude, go to sleep wake up 
and look at me dead in my eyes, ain't for me playa
Oh nah, maybe for you
Suga fide that sleaze walkin bitch I thought you knew who I'm true
I gotta get mine, I wanna get mine, I need to get mine, I'm wasting my time
Cause playa's do what they want to, yeah, and suckers do what they can
You you, can't can't, gat gat, me me, bitch
I love being rich
I wantcha but I don't needcha
Let your momma tell ya how ta make a nigga please ya
Not knowin that I'm 10 steps ahead of Lisa
And the bull so she's runnin against the grain (What?)
I'd rather give you my bitch, then to let you breathe... 
on my last bit of indo smoke
I'd rather give you my bitch, then to let you breathe again, breathe again
I'd rather give you my bitch (What?) cause you been trickin
you be thinkin with your dick and shit (Bitch)
I'd rather give you my bitch... Ta..Tonight!

Hi-ho Silver!
Bitch, if you look at me like that again, oh I'm subject ta kill ya
Cause love ain't nothin but 2 people feelin sorry for each other 
then hittin divorce court to pay child support to your baby's mother
Here comes the sheriff knockin at my front door
with a warrant for my arrest cause I refuse to pay a hoe
Sheeet, ain't no pussy good enough for me to split have my shit 
I wouldn't give a squirt of piss to save a broke bitch
Gimme this, gimme that, do you got, can I have, 
that's all I hear bitch I'll beat your ass
I bet I'll never hear a bitch say she's broke
as long as she's got some pussy with some ass and a deep-throat
And Oooo-eeee
it ain't a bitch breathing today that can do me
She use ta be a sweet taste in my mouth
But now I want to knock her motherfucking ass out

I ain't ready to fuck I stick my dick in your throat
Pay me and pay me no attention bitch cause I'ma keep the growth
Fuck that girlfriend bitch you need a nasty hoe
So she work that cunt until she can't no mo'
Yeah, hey DJ Quik beat this shit, back
I got a brand new back flap that'll park her like ah Cadillac
Now be a man nigga check that bitch
and if you smell something stankin thats me cause I be shittin
I'd rather give you my bitch, then to let you breathe... 
on my last bit of indo smoke
I'd rather give you my bitch, then to let you breathe again, breathe again
I'd rather give you my bitch (What?) cause you been trickin
you be thinkin with your dick and shit (Bitch)
I'd rather give you my bitch, Ta... Tonight!
I'd rather give you my bitch, Tonight!

And Loco 'Y', Little Groove, Little Gun, Maniac,
Little 'C', Beninjaren, and Termintes, Charley Mack,
'B' Dog, Gangster Greg, Little Greg, Eminem,
Mountian Flem, Down 1, Crazy 'T', Little Sim,
'D' Mack, Gangster Dirt, Elbo, Ray Dog, 'G' Wood, and Baby Insane pimp this mack
See I could be broke as a joke sayin 
hey homie can I get you ta sell some of your smoke
and could you ta sell me some of that drink (glug, glug)
But I bang, bang, chitty, chitty,
lips, hips, fingertips, ass and titties
Now, Ah Ha, schooled you,
and thats how we do it in Pamona fo'
I left ha..........
ol' monkey mouth toe up ass raggedy Heather
Bitch you lookin like somebody dug you up, and drugged you up
and stood you up, and fucked you up
Nah still the mind and the body must follow
now she ride around her mouth wantin dick to swallow
And right before I go
please donate my brain to Captain Save Ah Hoe
I'd rather give you my bitch
I'd rather give you my bitch
I'd rather give you my bitch, then to let you breathe... 
on the shorts of my indo smoke
I'd rather give you my bitch, then to let you breathe again, breathe again
I'd rather give you my bitch (What?) cause you been trickin
you be thinkin with your dick and shit (Bitch)
I'd rather give you my bitch, Ta... Tonight!
I'd rather give you my bitch
I'd rather give you my bitch
I'd rather give you my bitch, then to let you breathe... 
on my last bit of indo smoke
I'd rather give you my bitch, Ta... Tonight!
I'd rather give you my bitch
I'd rather give you my bitch
I'd rather give you my bitch
I'd rather give you my bitch
I'd rather give you my bitch
I'd rather give you my bitch


----------



## sandmonkey (Dec 1, 2008)

blakkmask said:


> DUDE, WENT TO YOUTUBE......IM AM FUCKING HOOKED.....R.A. THE RUGGED MAN.....WHAAAAAAATTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thanx for puttin me on to it


My pleasure bro! gotta spread the good s#it.


----------



## xXMaslanXx (Dec 3, 2008)

KOTTONMOUTH KINGS!!! I dont like black music any more, all they talk about is money, whores and clubs......the same shit for the past 20-30 years. All tho Tupac is still the best


----------



## Yeah (Dec 3, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1692534]was just listenin to his new album wit my sisters boyfriend, shit is pretty good, Luda is sic as fuc[/quote]Actually, Luda is siCKCKCKCKCKCKCKCK as fuck. 

Man, I'm sorry. I'm going to get bucked down one of these days for this shit. Much love.

5's or 6's, X3's or X4's, I love them all.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 3, 2008)

xXMaslanXx said:


> KOTTONMOUTH KINGS!!! I dont like black music any more, all they talk about is money, whores and clubs......the same shit for the past 20-30 years. All tho Tupac is still the best


 
haha you trippin hahahahaha wow....


----------



## kibble87 (Dec 4, 2008)

RH Factor
Oddisee
Kero One
The Roots
Jeru The Damaja


----------



## HoppusTheCaveman (Dec 4, 2008)

download Shimmy Shimmy Ya-Old Dirty Bastard....NOW

NWA, Eazy E, Wu-Tang Clan, and Dead Prez are also pretty good...


----------

